# Dog suddenly lame in front leg



## DellaMoon (11 November 2012)

My lab x large munsterlander was racing around as usual on our walk this morning when he suddenly yelped and went lame on his near fore. He's feeling very sorry for himself at the moment, unwilling to put his full weight on it but I can't see anything wrong. No heat, swelling, cuts, splinters etc. I will get him to the vets tomorrow but just wondering if anyone had any similar experiences and would share the outcome with me? Thank you very much, left over pick and mix on offer!


----------



## MrsElle (11 November 2012)

Had a Springer many years ago who did similar.  I rang the vet and they said to just leave her for a few days and it should get better, like a human sprain.  And it did 

If there is no obvious swelling or heat I would be tempted to leave it a day or two, but of course if you are worried give the vet a call


----------



## JeanetteM (11 November 2012)

oh dear :-(

my dog is currently limping too, after advice from the forum here, (post lower down) my dogs currently resting, if she's still limping tomorrow we'll be off to the vets ... 

As you actually know whats happened to your dog, I would say the same to you, rest for a few days, if still limping take a trip to the vets, hope he's ok soon


----------



## DellaMoon (11 November 2012)

Thank you for your replies. Hopefully it will get better quickly. I think I will take him tomorrow if there's no improvement. He's struggling to get up and down from the sofa and giving me very sad puppy eyes!


----------



## Vizslak (11 November 2012)

must be something in the air, I went next door for an hour earlier and left all the dogs asleep on the sofa, when I returned I had one on 3 legs.....no idea what shes bloomin done or how?! So another one here resting!


----------



## CAYLA (11 November 2012)

Mine too however mine is a more a favored stride on fore leg, she is in with me tomorrow for checks and poss xrays (I pray to god it's a bit of arthritis setting in) as been going on for a few weeks now.
A sudden onset with a screach would be fitting with an injury as suggested, but if you are worried def rest and vet, have you checked pads for thorns/ripped pads? my rotti is always ripping her pads.


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 November 2012)

One of mine's had intermittent lameness too lately, no obvious signs of injury, if it keeps on he'll go to the vets for a check up and a test for Lymes too as a precaution.


----------



## DellaMoon (12 November 2012)

Thank you for your comments. Vet is pretty certain he's pulled a muscle in his shoulder so he's on anti-inflammatories and gradually building up short lead walks. Should be better in 7-10 days. She did warn that at his age (18 months) we should be careful how much high impact haring around he does!


----------



## Britestar (12 November 2012)

My collie is the same. Started limping yesterday, but a poke about has revealed much yelping when toe on inside is poked. Vet just up to lop a bit of horses lip - don't ask- and a short course of metacam has been approved.


----------



## fizzer (13 November 2012)

Our Bulldog  pulled something and took him to vet and they gave him anti-flam jab.  Was no better so got my Mctimoney friend to look at him, she did loads of massaging and soft tissue work with him and he was great after.


----------

